# důkaz, dôkaz a evidence



## jarabina

Zdravím,

čítala som niekde, že anglické slovo evidence neznamená to isté ako české důkaz - v zmysle, že důkaz "signifies a much higher level of certainty" ako evidence. (Pôvodná veta je v angličtine preto pre istotu ju citujem tu.) Ja som vždy myslela, že evidence znamená presne to isté ako dôkaz. Necítim žiadny rozdiel.  Evidence sa totiž používa na sude. Podľa mňa kontext naznačuje "level of certainty" a nie slovo samo osebe (Ale je to celkom možné, že v tom sa mýlim).

Takže prvá otázka znie: myslíte, že důkaz a dôkaz znamenajú to isté (čo sa týka úrovne istoty)?

Druhá otázka znie: myslíte, že je nejaký rozdiel medzi evidence a důkaz/dôkaz?


----------



## jarabina

Uvažovala som ďalej nad mojou otázkou.

Stopy zločinu a súdny dôkaz sa asi dá preložiť ako evidence v oboch prípadoch. Môžeme teda povedať, že dôkaz je niečo viac ako stopa, ale zároveň nemusí byt až taký istý ako nezvratný dôkaz? To znamená, že evidence je širší pojem ako dôkaz. Keď  evidence znamená stopa, tak nie je to dôkaz, ale vo vede hovoríme skôr o dôkaz (aj keď to nie je nezvratný) a takisto o evidence. To znamená, že dôkaz je istejšie ako evidence len vtedy kedy evidence znamená stopa. Dôkaz sa dá aj preloziť ako proof, čo je niekedy synonyma evidence a niekedy viac ako evidence. Takže dôkaz je istejší ako evidence ked znamená proof. Ale nemôzeme povedať, že dôkaz je vždy istejší ako evidence, lebo niekedy to znamená to isté. Mám pravdu?


----------



## morior_invictus

Hello jarabina,

môj pohľad na vec je nasledovný: kriminalistická *stopa* je zmena, ktorá je v kauzálnej alebo inej súvislosti s akoukoľvek udalosťou relevantou z hľadiska kriminalistiky (napr. trestným činom*) a pretrváva aspoň do času jej zistenia a následného vyhodnotenia kriminalistickými metódami či prostriedkami (napr. stopy v prachu, ktoré vietor sfúkol a teda nepretrvali do času ich zistenia, t.j. príchodu osôb, ktoré tieto stopy zaisťujú, nie sú kriminalistickými stopami). K tejto zmene dochádza vzájomným pôsobením dvoch alebo viacerých objektov (napríklad vzájomným pôsobením pneumatiky automobilu a zeme vznikla zmena - stopa po pneumatikách). Pre kriminalistov sú relevantné _stopy materiálne _(balistické, trasologické, biologické, stopy reflektujúce funkčné a dynamické vlastnosti objektu, ktorý ich vytvoril, apod.) a _stopy pamäťové_ (vo vedomí človeka - zrakové, sluchové, čuchové, atď.).
Doteraz sme sa zaoberali skutočnosťami relevantnými pre kriminalistiku. 

Ak prejdeme do oblasti trestného práva procesného, môžeme začať hovoriť už o *dôkazoch* (poznatkoch)(teda stopách relevantných pre potvrdenie / vyvrátenie dokazovanej skutočnosti). Je potrebné si uvedomiť, že stopy sú iba časťou dôkazov. Rovnako dochádza často k zamieňaniu _nosičov stôp_ s _dôkazmi_, t.j. páčidlo s odtlačkami prstov nie je dôkazom, ale nosičom stôp, a tieto odtlačky (z pohľadu kriminalistiky - daktyloskopická stopa) môžu byť z hľadiska trestného práva procesného dôkazom.
Ešte by som poukázal na skutočnosť, že nie všetky stopy môžu byť dôkazom - napr. parfém na mieste činu (myslím vo vzduchu, nie vo vrecku obete ).

Jednoducho povedané - kriminalisti dorazia na miesto činu a zaistia objekty, ktoré sú alebo môžu byť nositeľmi stôp (napr. nôž a nohavičky znásilnenej a usmrtenej ženy) a tieto stopy sa neskôr môžu stať dôkazmi na súde (osoba, ktorej patria stopy na vražednej zbrani a nohavičkách danej ženy, je obvinená zo znásilnenia a usmrtenia danej ženy). Toto bol príklad na zločin. 

Pokiaľ ide o rozdiel medzi *evidence* a *proof*, veľmi pekne je to vysvetlené v nasledujúcom vlákne, a tiež prikladám aj definície z právnického slovníku:
proof and evidence


> *proof*, _n. _(l3c) *1.* The establishment or refutation of an alleged fact by evidence; the persuasive effect of evidence in the mind of a fact-finder. [Cases: Evidence (;::=-584.] *2.* Evidence that determines the judgment of a court. *3.* An attested document that constitutes legal evidence.
> 
> *evidence*, _n. _(14c) *1.* Something (including testimony, documents and tangible objects) that tends to prove or disprove the existence of an alleged fact <the bloody glove is the key piece of evidence for the prosecution>. [Cases: Criminal Law P661; Federal Civil Procedure P2011; Trial 43.] *2.* See _fact in evidence _under FACT. *3.* The collective mass of things, esp. testimony and exhibits, presented before a tribunal in a given dispute <the evidence will show that the defendant breached the contract>. *4.* The body of law regulating the admissibility of what is offered as proof into the record of a legal proceeding <under the rules of evidence, the witness's statement is inadmissible hearsay that is not subject to any exception>. Also termed (in sense 4) _rules of evidence. _[Cases: Criminal Law P661; Federal Civil Procedure C::=>2011; Trial P43.] *evidence*, _vb._


Source: GARNER, B. A. 2009. _Black’s Law Dictionary_. Minnesota : West Group, 2009. p. 635,1334. ISBN 978-0-314-19949-2.

* ak hovoríte o stope zločinu, zužujete tým kriminalisticky relevantnú udalosť trestného činu iba na zločin.


----------



## jarabina

Ďakujem veľmi pekne, morior invictus

to ste veľmi dobre vysvetlili. Už je mi oveľa jasnejšie ako predtým. Kľúčové pre mňa je to, čo ste povedali o stopách a ako stopa je len časť dôkazov. (Teraz si uvedomujem ako dôležité je všimnúť rozdiel medzi jednotný dôkaz a množné dôkazy v porovnanie s anglickým slovom evidence, ktorý je nepočítaťelné).

Ale ak môžem, mám ďalšiu otázku. Posunieme sa do inej oblasti, k vede. Našla som taký obyčajný laický článok v slovenčine, kde sa vyskytnú dôkaz a dôkazy. Ako by ste ich preložili?  

_Teraz sa vedcom podarilo získať *dôkaz*, ktorý naznačuje, že by to mohla byť naozaj pravda. Francúzski vedci v spolupráci s nemeckými kolegami zrejme priniesli  nové *dôkazy* o tom, že život na Zemi pochádza z vesmíru. Vytvorili umelú  kométu v podmienkach, ktoré panujú v kozme, a po niekoľkých dňoch  zistili, že sa na nej vytvorili základné organické látky, z ktorých môže  vzniknúť DNA._ (z http://www.pluska.sk/magazin/zaujimavosti/zaujimavosti/vedci-maju-dokaz-povode-zivota-zemi.html*)* 

Jednoznačne pre mňa dôkaz musí byť evidence, lebo nasleduje sloveso _naznačovať_, takže proof to nemôže byť. Ak súhlasíte s prekladom, cítite nejaký rozdiel, čo sa týka úroveň istoty, medzi slovami dôkaz a evidence v tomto kontextu? Alebo sú rovnaké? 

Potom máme množné dôkazy. Teraz neviem, skôr by som to preložila ako evidence, lebo nemyslím si, že dôkaz stačí na to, že by sme mohli povedať, že hypotéza sa potvrdila. Ale to mám čisto z kontextu a nie z významu slova dôkazy. 

Ďakujem vopred.


----------



## morior_invictus

Tak sa teda presuňme k vede.  Pre túto príležitosť som si obliekol aj plášť a pri notebook si položil skúmavku. 

Pokiaľ ide o článok, ktorý ste našli, oba pojmy (_dôkaz _i _dôkaz*y*_) by som preložil ako "_evidence_." Určite nie ako "_proof_." Vysvetlím prečo som dospel k tomuto záveru (pri vysvetlení použijem článok, ktorý ste našli):

Na začiatku vedeckých výskumov býva vždy "*problém*," teda "*fenomén/empirický jav*," ktorý vedci spozorovali a pokúšajú sa ho vysvetliť. V tomto prípade je týmto fenoménom "život na Zemi - jeho vznik." Vedci tento empirický jav určitú dobu pozorujú (t.j. čo im ich vek dovolí ) aby mohli na základe tohto pozorovania stanoviť určité *hypotézy* (_premisy úsudku; "premises"_)*, ktoré majú tento jav vysvetliť. To znamená, že stanovením týchto _súdov_ (_premís / hypotéz / vedeckých domnienok_) sa snažia pripustiť niečo čo zatiaľ ešte nie je isté, no je pravdepodobné. Vedci si mohli stanoviť nasledovné hypotézy**:
_Hypotéza 1_: Život na Zemi pochádza z vesmíru
_Hypotéza 2_: Život na Zemi pochádza z neživej hmoty prítomnej na Zemi
_Hypotéza 3_: Život na Zemi vznikol vysadením mimozemšťanov z lode lásky
_Hypotéza 4_: Život na Zemi vznikol zásahom nadprirodzenej bytosti, atď.

Na potvrdenie / vyvrátenie jednotlivých hypotéz (premís) potrebujú vedci *dôkaz / dôkazy (evidence)*, ktorý získajú dokazovaním (tzv. testovaním hypotéz) a to napr. experimentom (vedeckým pokusom). V prípade Vášho článku bol týmto dôkazom (evidence) "vznik umelých organických látok na povrchu umelo vytvorenej minikométy." Toto bol ten najdôležitejší dôkaz, na základe ktorého prijali "hypotézu 1," ktorá predpokladala vznik života na Zemi vplyvom látok z vesmíru. Počas experimentu mohli (a určite aj vznikli) aj ďalšie "dôkaz*y*" no na prijatie hypotézy im stačil ten vyššie zmienený. Rovnako by mohlo ísť tiež iba o "novinársku formuláciu" kedy by novinári samozrejme vedeli o viacerých dôkazoch, ktoré zmienili v množnom čísle, no pre potrebu článku vyzdvihli iba ten "najdôležitejší" (preto použitie jednotného čísla na začiatku článku). Výsledky tohto jedného experimentu potom použitím _neúplnej indukcie_ vedci rozšírili na ostatné prípady rovnakého druhu a uzavreli o skúmanom probléme danú pravdu (t.j. život na Zemi pochádza z vesmíru). Táto pravda predstavuje nový súd (*záver / dôsledok / argument*). Ak by bol tento argument dostatočne validný, mohli by sme už hovoriť o "*proof*" ("proving the argument")(t.j. dôkaze odstraňujúcom akékoľvek pochybnosti - stupeň istoty je viac ako 90%). Keďže táto dokázaná hypotéza určite nemôže byť považovaná za totálne nespochybniteľnú, vedci budú musieť podrobiť zistený argument ďalšiemu skúmaniu (t.j. z hypotézy 1 vytvoria ďalšie hypotézy a tie budú ďalej skúmať). Vzhľadom na skutočnosť, že nebola zavrhnutá, bude zapracovaná do teórie "Život na Zemi pochádza z vesmíru."
Ak chcete vedieť "mieru istoty / presvedčenia," ktorú cítim na základe daného dôkazu (evidence), ide o menej ako 10%. 


* hypotézy musia vychádzať z už existujúcich poznatkov (v prípade Vášho článku - poznatok "v 60. rokoch našli na meteoritoch z vesmíru aminokyseliny"), musia byť v zhode s faktami ("meteority pochádzajú z vesmíru"), musia vysvetľovať prevažnú väčšinu javov, ktorých sa týkajú ("v prostredí vesmíru sa tvoria organické látky") a musia byť vedecky overiteľné ("vedci použili experiment").
** tieto "hypotézy" boli uvedené iba ako príklad. Je potrebné si  uvedomiť, že vznikli už z iných hypotéz, ktoré boli dané do určitej  vzájomnej súvislosti, až vznikli tieto hypotézy (tzv. hypotézy vyššieho  typu - teórie)(teda okrem tých mimozemšťanov. To asi nie je teória.).


----------



## risa2000

Inspirován rozsáhlým a impozantním rozborem od *morior_invictus* bych si dovolil podívat se na problém trochu jinak. V angličtině existuje přívlastek *evident*, který pochází z latiny a který se do češtiny dá poměrně přesně přeložit jako *zjevný* (případně *zřejmý*, pokud se jedná _zření - zrak_, kterým jev pozorujeme). Anglické *evidence* je potom příslušný (gramatický) objekt, který je zjevný, nebo zřejmý. Čeština sice slovo _zjevnost_ nebo _zřejmost_ má, ale z nějakého důvodu se nepoužívá ve stejné souvislosti jako anglické *evidence* (např. při soudním řízení). Místo toho používá slovo _důkaz_, které ovšem primárně znamená něco jiného.

Názorný příklad je např. následující situace ze soudního sporu:

1) Někdo je obviněný z vyloupení banky.
2) Dotyčného zachytí bezpečnostní kamera, tak, že je _zřejmé_, že je to on v době a na místě, které vylučují, aby banku vyloupil (je to daleko a ve stejnou dobu). Předpokládejme, že se jedná o „normální“ případ, kdy záznam z kamery není fingován a dotyčný není kouzelník.
3) Soud na základě posouzení záznamu (_evidence_), dojde k závěru, že to je současně důkaz (_proof_) o nevinně dotyčného.

Záznam sám o sobě bude vždy zřejmý, tedy bude vždy _evidence_. Pouze v kontextu daného případu je ovšem současně také důkaz (_proof_), v tomto případě neviny. Nejsem právník, takže se možná pletu, ale mám dojem, že v českém soudnictví se používá _důkazní řízení_, pro zhodnocení _důkazních návrhů _(což jsou v podstatě zjištěné _zjevnosti_).

„_Teraz sa vedcom podarilo získať *dôkaz*, ktorý naznačuje, že by to mohla byť naozaj pravda.“_ je v kontextu toho, co jsem psal výše, trochu zvláštní věta, byť si dovedu představit, že by ji někdo takto napsal. Pokud vědci mají skutečně _důkaz_, pak není na místě pochyb _mohla byť __naozaj_, ale musí to být pravda. Nicméně přisuzuji to redaktorské nepřesnosti_._ Přesnější by bylo napsat, _vědcům se podařilo uskutečnit pozorování, které naznačuje ..._, kde _uskutečnit pozorování_ je jinými slovy _našli „zjevnost“ _(tedy _evidence_).

Mimochodem, existuje také _matematický důkaz_, který významově přesně odpovídá anglickému _proof_, jako důsledek logického postupu (který vylučuje nejasnost), který potvrzuje, nebo vyvrací, původní hypotézu.


----------

